# Thankful



## Graybeard (Dec 5, 2018)

Yesterday I took a trip to my local Woodcraft store (1.5 hours away) to pick up some CA glue. While there I had to look around of course. Mostly I look at tools, finishes, and books but yesterday I decided to look at the wood for sale. Oh my goodness did I get sticker shock. One 24 inch long piece of walnut 3 by 3 was priced at $93. At that price I have at least $1,000 worth of walnut in my shed. I understand they have overhead and employees to pay and I do appreciate them being there but I can't imagine paying that for wood.

Having said that my point in this post is to say thank you to this site for providing opportunities to get wood and materials at a reasonable price.

Reactions: Agree 9 | +Karma 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2018)

I totally agree. It amazes me what wood costs at retail. I couldn't tell you the last time I bought some at a store. Great place, great wood, great folks! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 5, 2018)

I say the same thing every time I look at Craigslist ads for slabs. Some of these guys around here think they're sawing pure gold.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Hill (Dec 7, 2018)

I marvel at the prices of woods that I use and take for granted because of where I live and friends that literally give me trees. Gives me pause to give thanks for what I have.
I understand the costs of overhead, suppliers, etc and am happy to buy tools when I need them, plus having the opportunity to talk with other turners and woodworkers.
Keep thinking I’ll see @Tony there— but no luck yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 9, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> One 24 inch long piece of walnut 3 by 3 was priced at $93.



Any chance you were looking at the price tag UPSIDEDOWN? $36 perhaps?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 9, 2018)

It's been awhile since we've seen the little video about a highly valuable walnut. Anyone?


----------



## David Hill (Dec 9, 2018)

I made the trek— 100 miles—it was nearby the qtr final footbsll game I was going to as team doc.
Managed to find couple of things that I was needing at a reasonable price. Took a little time to peruse some wood— purple heart slab at 1 K+, selling bowl blanks/chunks by the bf— those prices were as I recall ranged from $10 to some over $35 ish per bf. I’ll stick to my “homegrown” stuff.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> It's been awhile since we've seen the little video about a highly valuable walnut. Anyone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 10, 2018)

That's a Highly Valuable video, Everyone in the Universe knows it!


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2018)

David Hill said:


> I made the trek— 100 miles—it was nearby the qtr final footbsll game I was going to as team doc.
> Managed to find couple of things that I was needing at a reasonable price. Took a little time to peruse some wood— purple heart slab at 1 K+, selling bowl blanks/chunks by the bf— those prices were as I recall ranged from $10 to some over $35 ish per bf. I’ll stick to my “homegrown” stuff.



David, next time let me know when you're coming into town, we could at least meet up for a bit.


----------

